# List Links for Cast on Techniques



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

There are so many different chats here that cover various cast on techniques I thought it would be good to collect them all up into a handy list

If you agree maybe add a link for your favourite method

I've started the ball rolling with my favourite:

Sling shot long tail cast on


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

knitted cast-on: 




cable cast-on: 




backward loop cast-on:


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

long tail cast on/continental cast on http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/long-tail-cast-on

long tail cast on purlwise 




Norwegian cast on alternating between knit and purl (excellent for a ribbing cast on) 




Judy's Magic Loop cast on for toe up socks 




Magic loop cast on two at a time socks 




Turkish cast on


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Cast ONs Cast OFF
Backwards Loop Cast-On http://us.mg6.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=2hnc71k8aq6ac

Backwards Loop Cast-On
This is a very simple cast-on (it's also called the Child's Cast-On, used for teaching children how to knit), and, while it doesn't leave the sturdiest or nicest edge (which is why I don't use it all the time), it does have one key factor going for it: it only uses one strand of yarn.

This means that you can use it to ADD 5 or 8 more stitches to your cast-on using just your working yarn without having to rip the whole thing out and measure out more tail.	
Bead cast on

Best garter stitch bind off 
ever Best garter stitch bind off ever

http://knitsofacto.blogspot.com/2011/07/knitsofacto-bind-off.html

How to cast on in the middle of a row How to cast on in the middle of a row.

You have a number of options.

knitted cast-on: 








cable cast on compares to knitted cast on

cable cast-on: 




backward loop cast-on: 




Cable cast on	Firmer than knit cast on:
NO
Stretch not for hats or sweater bottoms	http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/cable_cast_on.htm

Cable cast on	Firmer than knit cast on:
NO
Stretch not for hats or sweater bottoms	http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/cable_cast_on.htm

Cable cast on matches Traditional bind off

The edge of this cast on will always look and remain firm. The first row worked after the cast on is a right side row.

Benefits 
Can be used for casting on stitches with work in progress
Can be used for some button holes
Works well with dense stitch patterns that dont have much stretch
Creates an edge with a neat uniform appearance when executed with even tension
Works well with all weights of yarn
Can be used for all cast on edges: be careful not to work to tightly.

Drawbacks
Cast on is not very elastic and tends to be firm and dense  but that may be desirable.
Easy to work cast on to tightly
Edge of cast on will be tight, but the stitches on the needle will appear loose. Knit into back of stitch to tighten on next row.
Cast-on edge, followed by stockinette stitch, will not lie flat: it will roll toward the knit side.

video	Continental http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/cable-cast-on

English	http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/cable-cast-on-english

Channel Island Cast on 



Channel Island Cast on

Crochet Cast ON http://newstitchaday.com/crochet-cast-on/





crochet cast on  loose  not very stable (may be used for provisional cast on)	
Eastern method of casting on in a closed tube for double knitting




Eastern method of casting on in a closed tube for double knitting	
Double knitting 2 socks tutorial pt 1 of 3 



Double knitting 2 socks tutorial pt 1 of 3

knitted bind-off: Crochet cast-on to match knitted bind-off: 




Finger (thumb) cast on 



 finger cast on

http://divinedisarray.blogspot.co.uk/

Frilled Cast on http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/frilled-cast-on.htm

German Twisted Cast On
AKA
Old Norwegian cast on or 
Twisted German cast on	Great for sox; similar to long tail but more elastic	http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/german_twisted.htm

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/learn/tgcaston.htm





German Twisted Cast On (version of the long tail)

Guernsey Cast ON http://newstitchaday.com/guernsey-cast-on/
VIDEO AND WRITTEN

This video knitting tutorial will help you learn how to knit the guernsey cast on. This method of starting a project is a decorative cast on traditionally used when making Guernsey sweaters. It consists of a series of knots connected by short strands of yarn that make small eyelets along the edge of your work

I cord Cast on

__
https://flic.kr/p/4142910250
what the cast on looks like
http://whimsicalknittingdesigns.blogspot.com/2006/10/i-cord-cast-on.html

http://knitknitting.com/applied-i-cord-bind-off-7/





http://home.comcast.net/~whimsicalknitting/ICord_Cast_On.pdf

The bind off as well done in I cord






Italian cast on




Italian cast on




Knitted Italian Cast On

Judys Magic Cast On	For toe up sox	http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html





Judy Becker's Magic Cast On

Knit Bind Off In Pattern

Knit cast on 
AKA
Knitted cast on,
Knitting on	Easy, stretchy http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/caston.htm

Knitted-on Cast On

This is a very common cast on because it feels like normal knitting. It varies just slightly from the cable cast on but the effect is quite different. The looser edge created at the bottom sometimes gets slightly distorted near the edges where the seams are put toether. The traditional bind off is the best match.

PROS

Easy to remember
Can be used to start any project, or to add stitches with knitting in progress
Fairly elastic; size of stitches can be controlled easily.
Works well with all weights of yarn.
Both sides look exactly the same, so it doesnt matter what row you work first when beginning to knit.

Cons

Can stretch our of shape easily if done too loosely.
First row of knitting will look loose and appear to have holes. Knit into the back of the stitches (on the first row worked after cast on only) to tighten them up and close the holes.
Cast on edge tends to be loose and can snag easily or pull out of shape. Cast on with a smaller needle to eliminate this problem.
Cast on edge, followed by stockinette stitch, will not lie flat; it will roll toward the knit side.

Emily Ocker's Cast On





For circular shawls EZ

Grandma's Favorite Bind Off (Loose Bind Off)




Grandma's Favorite Bind Off (Loose Bind Off)

Liat's Limitless Cast-On for Two-at-a-Time ANYTHING!





Liat's Limitless Cast-On for Two-at-a-Time ANYTHING!

video 
Long Tail Cast on
AKA
Double cast on/
Continental cast on/
Sling shot/ 
Two strand/
Y cast on

Or sling shot cast on	Good all purpose cast on http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/long_tail.htm

http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on





Long-Tail Cast-On for Beginning Knitters





Knit Long Tail cast on onto two needles held together





Long tail cast on tips Part 1





Long Tail cast on tips Part 2
Long tail Cast on or Sling shot cast on

This is the most common and versatile (useful) cast on used by knitsters
The result is a nice looking edge if the cast on row is used as the right side and the first row worked is a wrong-side row. For a bind off that matches use traditional bind off.

Benefits

Can be used to start virtually any knitting project.
Easy to execute, but tension must be controlled.
Two ways to work cast on: slingshot method and thumb method.
Works well with all weights of yarn.

Drawbacks

Requires long enough tail to work the cast on: if you run out you have to start over
Correct placement of the yarn in your fingers is essential.
Easy to work this cast on too tightly.
Cast on edge, followed by stockinette stitch, will not lie flat; it roll toward the knit side.

long tail cast-on for ribbing 2




long tail cast-on for ribbing 2

Cast on for ribbing http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=2745&key=KDNL

2 ball Long Tail Cast On http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/10/quicktip-improve-long-tail-cast-on-with.html

http://www.ehow.com/video_4976531_advanced-knitting-long-tail-cast.html

Long Tail Cast On Thumb method http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-long-tail-thumb-cast-on/

video http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/long-tail-cast-on-thumb-method

http://newstitchaday.com/how-to-knit-the-long-tail-thumb-cast-on/

Knitting bind-off that matches long-tail cast Knitting bind-off that matches long-tail cast-on: 




Picot cast on http://www.ehow.com/how_2044329_knit-picot-stitch.html (written)

http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DDKBOr2IMBMY video

Picot cast off http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/ss/picot-bindoff.htm (written)





picot bind off Vickie Howell better than the other one





(video)	
Provisional Cast On	way to add stitches that you'll want to knit from again	http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/provisional-cast-on.htm

video http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/invisible-provisional-cast-on

Provisional Crochet Cast On 



provisional crochet cast on	




Knitting Daily TV: Provisional Cast-ons





How to: Provisional cast on (waste yarn method)

Extra Stretchy Cast On for Ribbing




Extra Stretchy Cast On for Ribbing
2 stitches at a time
Mittens





Very Stretchy Cast-on SHORT VERSION





sock tops or hat cast on
Stretchy Cast On

Knitting Stretchy Bind Off
Ribbing 



Knitting Stretchy Bind Off
Ribbing





not nec ribbing
My Favorite Stretchy Bind Off

Sideways cast on http://www.leethal.net/zine/?p=1091

Russian Stretchy bind off 




video	
sewn bind off
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2circsocks_bindoff.htm
sewn bind off

http://www.thebestknittersguide.com/2010/05/bind-off-methods.html

Single Cast On
AKA
Backward loop http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on

Thanks for all the great links Laurie! Here's a new favorite of mine--Tillybuddy's very stretchy rib cast on:










Knitting Stretchy Bind Off
Ribbing





not nec ribbing
My Favorite Stretchy Bind Off

Two needle cast on 



Cast on with two needles





Casting on Over Two Needles

Tubular Cast On	Used for double knitting

Really stretchy edges	http://slowknits.com/2006/07/tubular_caston_without_the_was_1.html

video http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2008/11/19/learn-a-new-cast-on-tubular-cast-on-video.aspx

Turkish cast on aka Eastern cast on 



Turkish cast on aka Eastern cast on





Turkish Cast-on for the Beginners Sock KAL Sept 2010





Eastern (aka Turkish) Cast on

Wrap Cast On
AKA
E wrap cast on/
Single cast on/ loop cast on	Easiest of all but not easy to keep tension with	http://knitting.about.com/od/castingon/ss/wrap_cast_on.htm

video


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

Crochet cast on: 




Emily Ocker's cast on for circular shawls:


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to save this page for reference?


----------



## Swarff (Aug 17, 2012)

I saved it to bookmarks, and I will upgrade it as new links come in.


----------



## Lamzdivy (Apr 25, 2011)

Crochet cast-on to match knitting bind-off or for provisional cast-on: http://www.karenjoseattle.com/karenjoseattle/2007/07/crochet-cast-on.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

here are 2 that i don't are already listed

http://blekko.com/ stretchy slip knot cast on





 another slip knot cast on





 a very different type of loopy cast on





 this is one of my favorites--jenny's extra stretchy cast on


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

This was EXACTLY what I have been looki g for!!! 
This post has been SAVED!!

I only know 1 way to cast on and 1 way to cast off!

I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!

You all rock!!
Dani


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

anjaa said:


> There are so many different chats here that cover various cast on techniques I thought it would be good to collect them all up into a handy list
> 
> If you agree maybe add a link for your favourite method
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This really is a great list. I save things like cast on, cast off techniques in a folder in my Bookmarks and/or in a Craft folder in my Documents. But so nice to have this as an expanded shared list.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you - I have a spread sheet underway - am checking every link and getting representative screen shots to include so that we can all scan down and pick out what we want easily



mgrsis01 said:


> anjaa said:
> 
> 
> > There are so many different chats here that cover various cast on techniques I thought it would be good to collect them all up into a handy list
> ...


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

2 strand Long Tail Cast-on. http://www.astraknot.com


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful to have all these links in one place - thanks to all the posters. I have also bookmarked it.


----------

